# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Netflix on 6 YO TV... How?

## chalkyt

Hi all
SWMBO has decided we should subscribe to Netflix now that we are in non-ratings time and the box id full of rubbish. Our gear is only a few years old but not so SMART. What set top options do we have? Google comes up with websites that seem to talk a foreign language. We just want a "click the remote" approach just like using the PVR or DVD player. 
The "not so old" gear is:
Panasonic TH42G10A Plasma TV
Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player DMP-BD65 (The Panasonic website says that this device supports Netflix but there is no reference to it in the manual)
Topfield TF-T6211HDPVR (Digital Terrestrial SMART Receiver) PVR. (No reference to connecting to streaming services in the 47 page User Reference document, and of course Topfield are no longer represented in Australia... gone bust, I believe). 
So, quite happy to buy a set top something if I can find out what to buy, but don't really want to buy a new SMART TV. The options of using the laptop or smartphone don't really appeal either. 
All bright ideas welcome.

----------


## r3nov8or

There are various Android streaming boxes available, and Telstra TV could be a bundle option for you if you are already with them. They have built on top of the Roku platform and that's also a direct option. That's just off the top of my head. 
You will also need to consider whether your Internet bandwidth is sufficient for your streaming needs

----------


## r3nov8or

A quick google... The Best Media Streamer You Can Buy (and 5 Alternatives) | Digital Trends 
Make sure whatever you choose works here 
You probably don't need 4k with the gear you have

----------


## Bros

We bought a Panasonic PVR which Harvey Normal had on special on their web site of $195 but the in store price was over $300 so I got it for the web site price.
It says you can use Netflix but I haven't bothered as with the recorder we can get enough junk to playback and we only look at TV from 5 to 10 pm and I never bother with movies but my wife occasionally does.  DMR-HWT260 Blu-ray Recorders - Panasonic New Zealand

----------


## Uncle Bob

I used the WDTV Live's (got three of them) they play just about any file I throw at them and they do have Netflixs

----------


## Jon

Does your current Blueray player have an ethernet connection or Wifi?
If yes, connect to your home network and go through the menus and see if it has an option for internet services.  I would also see if it has a software/firmware update option so that you get all the latest services.  
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## commodorenut

> I used the WDTV Live's (got three of them) they play just about any file I throw at them and they do have Netflixs

  Same here - except we have 4 of them, and usually up to 3 can be in use at any one time. 
Regarding the Panasonic recorders, my brother in law (who lives with us) bought a $400 one earlier this year, and as well as the usual twin tuner, 500g HDD etc, it also has direct access to Netflix - even has a button on the remote.  It's got a much nicer menu & favourites system than the WDTV, but it's a lot dearer.... 
All of them are Wi-Fi connected (Netgear N600) and I have a 50Mb NBN plan.  No hassles at all with pixellation or buffering. 
Even the early WD boxes can be upgraded with new firmware, giving them a long service life.  My oldest one would be 4-5 years old now - I bought it when I first got a NAS box.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Hi all
> SWMBO has decided we should subscribe to Netflix now that we are in non-ratings time and the box id full of rubbish. Our gear is only a few years old but not so SMART. What set top options do we have? Google comes up with websites that seem to talk a foreign language. We just want a "click the remote" approach just like using the PVR or DVD player. 
> The "not so old" gear is:
> Panasonic TH42G10A Plasma TV
> Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player DMP-BD65 (The Panasonic website says that this device supports Netflix but there is no reference to it in the manual)
> Topfield TF-T6211HDPVR (Digital Terrestrial SMART Receiver) PVR. (No reference to connecting to streaming services in the 47 page User Reference document, and of course Topfield are no longer represented in Australia... gone bust, I believe). 
> So, quite happy to buy a set top something if I can find out what to buy, but don't really want to buy a new SMART TV. The options of using the laptop or smartphone don't really appeal either. 
> All bright ideas welcome.

   My experience with several "Smart TVs", "Smart" Recorders/PVRs etc. is that the manufacturers make them only as "smart" as they want to make them at a particular time and then do NOT do anything to enable them to be updated but rely on the "providers of various "services" to provide the "updates". These "providers don't bother to provide any such updates for the many manufactures and devices, because these manufacturers do not use a "common" platform. 
Even if access to the service which you want is available, this means of access can be very "clunky". 
As an example, your "_Panasonic Blu-ray Disc Player DMP-BD65" supports "NETFLIX" via "_VIERA CAST" 
You may look at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm3zJYFr5ds for a description of this. 
Ignoring all that, assuming that you have the following, you will much more easily be able to access Netflix plus ABC iview, 9Now, SBS On Demand and many others. 
What you need is
A spare HDMI connection on the TV concerned
An Internet connection (ADSL or NBN)
A Modem with WiFi connected to this Internet service.
A "Smart Phone"  - either an Android or IPhone   (YES.  I am afraid that you DO need a "smart phone", to initiate the viewing process.  -  Think of it as a smart control unit.)
A Chrome-cast "dongle". (Under $50)  ( e. g. Google Chromecast 2 | Officeworks) 
With this "dongle" you will receive instructions as to how to connect it to your TV and how to use your "smart phone" to control it, via your WiFi - to which your "smart phone" is also connected. 
Once you connect your Chrome-cast "dongle" to your TV and show it how to connect to your WIFi, all that you need to do is to download and install the appropriate (free) "App" on your "smart phone" and search on that device for the Service and Program that you require. When you have located this and it has started to play on your "smart phone", you pause it and tell it to transfer the playback to your "Chrome-cast" dongle - via Google-cast, which you will have loaded during the set-up process. 
If you think that the above is complicated, please believe me that it is NOT.
You can do steps over and over if you make a mistake and there is no harm done.  Your "smart phone" becomes an intelligent remote control - and is MUCH easier to use than the "clunky" _"_VIERA CAST" interface.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

We have a "smart TV" but find it useless. We purchased a Sony Blueray player (Blu-ray Disc Player with Wi-Fi PRO) - which can be found easily enough for under $150. The unit is very small and easy to use - it has a dedicated Netflix button that automatically goes to the log on screen. We have never used the blueray player component and only use it for Netflix, SBS on Demand, ABC Iview, you tube .... I think it also connects to 7 and 10 catchup services but there is nothing worth watching. It has WI-FI or can be connected hardwire to your modem. We have used it in both modes without an issue. 
Depending on your internet provider the streaming content may not even count towards your monthly downloads. We are on Iinet and when using the Sony it doesn't count to our monthly usage.  
We were so happy we got my sister to purchase one and also have Mum looking out for a deal.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

TV? In the summer? Who has the time for that?

----------


## woodbe

AppleTV box works fine for Netflix and Stan. We run a (Stan or Netflix) subscription for a series or two then switch to the other. 
Does your TV have HDMI?

----------


## FrodoOne

> TV? In the summer? Who has the time for that?

  "à chacun son goût"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> "à chacun son goût"

  A chicken with gout?

----------


## r3nov8or

"*à chacun son goût*" -- "to each his own (taste)."

----------


## David.Elliott

> AppleTV box works fine for Netflix and Stan. We run a (Stan or Netflix) subscription for a series or two then switch to the other. 
> Does your TV have HDMI?

  I was a bit so so with Apple TV, then my daughter had a spare unit and gave it to us.   
BRILLIANT... 
Netflix and Stan, Apple movies for the later releases and TV series. Streams faultlessly from ABC iView and SBS on Demand...we stream from our ipads or even my Android phone...I see Apple devices on ebay or the apple store for around $99.00

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I was a bit so so with Apple TV, then my daughter had a spare unit and gave it to us.   
> BRILLIANT... 
> Netflix and Stan, Apple movies for the later releases and TV series. Streams faultlessly from ABC iView and SBS on Demand...we stream from our ipads or even my Android phone...I see Apple devices on ebay or the apple store for around $99.00

  Yes they do work Brilliantly with those services. But they won't play media from a fileserver natively (means you need software on the server to stream the media, no biggy but just a slight annoyance).

----------


## woodbe

> Yes they do work Brilliantly with those services. But they won't play media from a fileserver natively (means you need software on the server to stream the media, no biggy but just a slight annoyance).

  Out of the box, the AppleTV won't play videos from your local server, but there is plenty of software in the app store that will work just fine. Once you download the software it works, no need to fuss with the server at all. The one we settled with is "OneVideo" which also allows us to transfer a video onto the AppleTV itself. Cost was $8 if I remember, but there are free options if you prefer.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Lots of interesting info in this thread.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Lots of interesting info in this thread.

  Agree but the number of different systems confuses me.

----------


## Bros

With all of these gadgets is there a minimum internet speed I couldn't think of anything worse than buffering as you go.

----------


## David.Elliott

I'm unsure how but I get between 14-15 on my WI-FI all day every day from a ADSL2 connection that is 5.69ks away...and that's more than fine... 
The Apple TVs quite smart I think. Since I've had that there's been no issues with buffering.  The Chromecast however was a bit different, and a bit more "flaky" too. Had to re connect quite often.. 
I stream from my Apple iMac straight to the Apple TV with no issues...having mounted the terrabyte drive connected to the mac as a drive on the Apple TV...

----------


## FrodoOne

> I'm unsure how but I get between 14-15 on my WI-FI all day every day from a ADSL2 connection that is 5.69ks away...and that's more than fine... 
> The Apple TVs quite smart I think. Since I've had that there's been no issues with buffering.  The Chromecast however was a bit different, and a bit more "flaky" too. Had to re connect quite often.. 
> I stream from my Apple iMac straight to the Apple TV with no issues...having mounted the terrabyte drive connected to the mac as a drive on the Apple TV...

  I get only 4.25 mB/s from an Exchange that is about 2 km away BUT this is quite sufficient when using Chromecast or the "built in" items on my (not so) Smart 5 year old LG TV. 
There IS a short period of "buffering" before the start of actual downloading but it is not more than 10 seconds.

----------


## lazydays

Chromecast for $50 does it for me. Also play anything on your PC (use Chrome Browser), hit little chromecast icon on the top right corner and it mnimizes the picture to your tasdk bar, mutes the sound and transfers everything to your TV,,,or as others have said control it from your smart phone. Just remember that Apple doesn't like Google and vic versa.

----------


## Bros

> I'm unsure how but I get between 14-15 on my WI-FI all day every day from a ADSL2 connection that is 5.69ks away...and that's more than fine...

   I should think so I can only dream about those speeds. 6Mbs/sec at the best until the kids come home then it is all downhill.

----------


## woodbe

> I should think so I can only dream about those speeds. 6Mbs/sec at the best until the kids come home then it is all downhill.

  Ours is the same lousy speed, around 6Mb/sec. Never had an issue watching on the AppleTV. When the movie first starts there can be some low res for the first minute or so, but it all settles down pretty quickly.

----------


## chalkyt

Thanks for all the replies. It looks as though chromecast might be the way to go. Given that we are only likely to use netflix or some other streaming system on a casual basis, just running it through the laptop or smartphone might not be too much of a hassle. Mind you, the cheap Blu-ray player with the dedicated netflix button is also worth pursuing. 
Both the Panasonic Blu-ray player (came as a "bonus" with the TV) and the Topfield PVR appear to have network connection capability so I will try "rearranging the furniture" with an ethernet cable between the modem and one of those devices and see if any joy results. 
As PlatypusGardens has said... "lots of interesting information"

----------


## Armers

Did you work it out Chalky?  https://youtu.be/zQGX3J6DAGw 
Sorry i had to  :Biggrin:

----------


## chalkyt

Yep, looks like our place!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Agree but the number of different systems confuses me.

  
Well.....if one can get "a box" that does DVD, PVR, Netflix and iView, I'm interested. 
I watch a lot of ABC/iView shows, some DVDs from my collection every now and then.....
I used to store a lot of stuff on harddrive as well, but can't be bothered with torrents any more and neither can any of the people I used to copy/swap files with as most of them seem to just use Netflix these days.... 
I'll be looking in to this once we've moved.
Oh and our TV is even older  :Shock:      :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> I used to store a lot of stuff on harddrive as well, but can't be bothered with torrents any more and neither can any of the people I used to copy/swap files with as most of them seem to just use Netflix these days....

   My son used to download torrents but with Netflix he doesn't bother. Netflix has put a hole in the illegal downloads. 
Has anyone tried to save Netflix and Iview to a hard drive for viewing later?

----------


## phild01

Must have lots of broadband, Netflix uses up to 3GB per hour.  Four hours viewing a day is 360GB a month.  What's worth viewing!

----------


## Bros

> Must have lots of broadband, Netflix uses up to 3GB per hour.  Four hours viewing a day is 360GB a month.  What's worth viewing!

   Just updated mine from 50gb to 500gb. My grandaughter was slipping through it watching utube kids vids. At the time I thought 50gb was enough but like cupboard space and sheds you end up using what you get.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Must have lots of broadband, Netflix uses up to 3GB per hour.

  Plenty of contracts these days offer unlimited for a reasonable price.     

> Four hours viewing a day is 360GB a month. What's worth viewing!

  Well....you made up those figures, yet they shock you  :Wink:   
What I mean is....
I don't think I'd watch 4 hours of Netflix/day....maybe a couple of movies a week and some TV shows or docos....maybe.
Plenty of stuff "worth watching" though, when you have nothing else to do....rainy Sunday etc.
I like to have the option of spending a day on the couch watching whatever I can think of. 
Doesn't mean it happens often.
...the odd hangover day here and there when I, against my better judgment, stray from beers in to hard liquor territory   :Rofl5:

----------


## phild01

> Plenty of contracts these days offer unlimited for a reasonable price. 
> Well....you made up those figures, yet they shock you  
> What I mean is....
> I don't think I'd watch 4 hours of Netflix/day....maybe a couple of movies a week and some TV shows or docos....maybe.
> Plenty of stuff "worth watching" though, when you have nothing else to do....rainy Sunday etc.
> I like to have the option of spending a day on the couch watching whatever I can think of. 
> Doesn't mean it happens often.
> ...the odd hangover day here and there when I, against my better judgment, stray from beers in to hard liquor territory

  Yeah, okay but families would go through a fair bit. As for me, I can't keep up with PVR stuff from FTA.
The Netflix without advertising is appealing but is the content sufficient to abandon FTA, if so then the hours would surely add up.
Personally I have little time for movies that try to impress with their use of CGI.... maybe little on offer for me!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah, okay but families would go through a fair bit. As for me, I can't keep up with PVR stuff from FTA.
> The Netflix without advertising is appealing but is the content sufficient to abandon FTA, if so then the hours would surely add up.
> Personally I have little time for movies that try to impress with their use of CGI.... maybe little on offer for me!

  
Never said anything about abandoning FTA...
But when it comes to movies....short of going to the cinema (rarely happens), going to the few remaining video stores or downloading torrents...well...Netflix and the likes seem to be the best option. 
And there's plenty of movie without eyecandy CGi out there.  
Although I do agree, the endless superhero and comicbook movies are getting a bit much
A few were fun....I like the Iron Man movies.  
But Hollywood really needs to move on from that genre and promote some slightly more......intelligent content for the mainstream.

----------


## commodorenut

> My son used to download torrents but with Netflix he  doesn't bother. Netflix has put a hole in the illegal downloads.

   That's because the cost of Netflix is reasonable for the return you get.  This is what the movie industry doesn't seem to get - people will pay a reasonable dollar for quality viewing (and Netflix has some good stuff on it) but they won't be ripped off the way the corporate Yanks think we should.  Look at the whole DVD region saga - only done so we had to pay a lot more for region 4 DVDs that would play on local machines, and prevent us buying cheaper movies overseas.   

> Has anyone tried to save Netflix and Iview to a hard drive for viewing later?

  In the early days I managed to do it from Iview with a flash downloader.  You had to watch it until the download bar got all the way to the end (signifying that it was downloaded as a temp file) and then the flash downloader would give you the option to save it.  I just tried it then on the PC, and it comes up as no flash files found, and stopped the playback - reverting back to the static title screen.  I'm guessing the "buy now" option on most of their shows means they've closed up all the ways you used to be able to capture video, but there are some questionable programs out there that will capture whatever is playing on the screen - just means you have to play it to capture it.   

> Must have lots of broadband, Netflix uses up to 3GB per hour.  Four hours viewing a day is 360GB a month.  What's worth viewing!

   This is a big concern for those on limited data - a couple of shows and you've blown it.  
For the last 9 years I've always had an unlimited plan (paying decent $$ for it though).  10 years back I was on a 200Gb plan (ADSL) and would download 400Mb episodes (car shows from the USA).  They took ages, so I'd run a download manager to get them - timing it to coincide with my offpeak hours.  These days of unrestricted NBN it's down in just minutes, if that. 
When we first put Netflix on about 6 months back, I decided to use some of the additional functions in my router, and set  up a number of WLAN IDs - so that each data-hog device could be tracked  each month.  
To give you an idea of data use, here's what November looked like: 
- My phone (iview, SBS on-demand, music videos, software updates etc) - 144Gb (I was off work recovering from back surgery - most months it's about 50Gb).
- Wifes phone - 12Gb (facebook videos mainly).
- Nephew's phone: 124Gb (all youtube cartoons & other crazy youtube crap only a kid understands).
- Neice's netflix (WD TV): 310Gb
- Other netflix (Panasonic): 496Gb  <-- problem with this one is that it's HD, and he'll start a movie, then fall asleep.  It will run for a couple of hours before asking "are you still watching" and then stop, but the data is still burning up until then.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Has anyone tried to save Netflix and Iview to a hard drive for viewing later?

  Here is where we meet HDCP - which stands for High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection. 
This "protection" is to prevent YOU copying/recording the information being supplied to you - for which you may have paid. 
It is defined by Wikipedia as:
A form of digital copy protection and digital rights management developed by Intel Corporation to prevent copying of digital audio and video content as it travels across connections.  
Go to Fix your HDCP Errors - HDCP Stripper - Remove HDCP for PS4 to find more information. 
There you fill find that what you need to do is to obtain a "splitter" which will strip the coding from the signal concerned. (It is a "spllitter" but you do not need to use the second output.)
The "splitter" concerned can be obtained at https://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Powere.../dp/B004F9LVXC  (Other splitters MAY work BUT I have found several which are advertised as doing so do NOT work in this manner.) 
Of course, you need to have a recording device with a HDMI input, to record the signal.
I use a Beyonwiz T4, which has such an input. 
This does work. 
People may ask why you would want to record a program which you can download at any time.
The answer is that for "SBS On Demand", 9Now etc. adds are included in the "stream". If you record it, you can fast forward past them but you cannot do this on a live stream.

----------


## commodorenut

> People may ask why you would want to record a program which you can download at any time.

   As well as the time limitations that the programs have - many expire within a certain number of weeks after being aired, and if you don't get a chance to watch them....

----------


## Bros

> People may ask why you would want to record a program which you can download at any time.
> The answer is that for "SBS On Demand", 9Now etc. adds are included in the "stream". If you record it, you can fast forward past them but you cannot do this on a live stream.

  Last year there was an interesting show on Catalyst and I sent the link to a friend of mine in US. He tried to access it but it told him he has to be in Australia to see it so it must look at IP addresses as well. 
Another thing I do is I travel in a caravan for some time and the mobile broadband is very limited in download so I would like to record programs before I go to watch on the road. I download a lot of MP3 from the ABC to listen to so I was wondering about video.

----------


## phild01

> Another thing I do is I travel in a caravan for some time and the mobile broadband is very limited in download so I would like to record programs before I go to watch on the road. I download a lot of MP3 from the ABC to listen to so I was wondering about video.

  I find a PVR the most convenient way to record FTA and the files are transportable.  I just had a few days away and took shows on a portable HDD, playable through the computer or other device.  Generally the files are TS.

----------


## Bros

> I find a PVR the most convenient way to record FTA and the files are transportable.  I just had a few days away and took shows on a portable HDD, playable through the computer or other device.  Generally the files are TS.

  Pretty sure mine won't do that as it has to be formatted for the PVR and can only playback through the Panasonic PVR. I can play movie file from my portable HD but I don't think it will happen the other way.

----------


## phild01

That's a pain.  One of the benefits of cheap pvr's is that the format is interchangeable.  Having said that cheap pvr's are buggy.

----------


## r3nov8or

> That's a pain.  One of the benefits of cheap pvr's is that the format is interchangeable.  Having said that cheap pvr's are buggy.

  Cheap PVRs don't implement the protections required of the major brands who are often partnered with, or are actually content owners, in other business units, e.g. Sony

----------


## chalkyt

The short answer is "you don't!" 
Our gear has a manufactured date of 2009. It seems that Panasonic changed some sort of chip type in 2010 and the old chip is incompatible with Netflix, so they don't have updates or support for gear prior to 2010 (even though the Blu-ray player has the same model number as more recent ones) 
The only other option seemed to be to setup Netflix through the reasonably new Topfield TF-T6211 PVR. (the box shows pretty pictures of TV+Smart PVR = Smart TV). Rightoh! 
To get things happening (or at least to test if it would all work) moved the modem, router, laptop out of the study into the hallway. Balanced the Topfield on a chair and got all the stuff close enough for the only LAN cable in the "mystery box" to join them all together. Downloaded updates for the Topfield and found "Hey-presto" a Netflix logo appeared... happy days? (NO!!!).  
Each time I wanted to connect to Netflix I had to enter my email address and password using one of those stupid screens showing a keyboard where you move the cursor using the arrow keys on the Remote Control to the relevant letter or number, then pressing Enter or OK or something like that for each letter or number (a 5 minute exercise... every time!). Even then it wouldn't Bl*#@dy work! 
Anyone who has a Topfield and needed any help will know by now that Topfied in Australia went belly up last year, so no support. So, the last resort was call the retailer (usually fairly useless) to see if anyone had a clue on what to do. Surprise, surprise, I actually got on to someone who behaved as though I was a valuable customer. Top marks to The Good Guys at Fyshwick.  
He suggested that as the Topfield couldn't do the job it wasn't "fit for purpose", and as it was less than 12 months old I should bring it back, get a credit and/or buy something that would do the job. Happy days at last. 
So on the way through Canberra next week we pick up a new Panasonic PVR (they even put it aside for us... and knocked $100 off last year's price). The saga continues!

----------


## Bros

Panasonic PVR I just got an ear full for buying cheap PVR (I didn't think it was cheap)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just got back from the boxing day sales       :Biggrin:

----------


## Bros

I thought you were reducing all the toys and junk not buying more.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I thought you were reducing all the toys and junk not buying more.

  Meh
Something like this has been on the cards for a long time. 
And we had some Xmas cash to burn, so....   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All set up and working
 (After a bit of stuffing around working out how to get the sound through the amp....optical cable from telly  :Wink:  )  
YouTube, SBS on demand, ABC iView....on the big screen
Awesome  
And Netflix too of course but not signed up to that yet.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Actually, can we merge the two threads?

  Yep

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Choice

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Panasonic PVR I just got an ear full for buying cheap PVR (I didn't think it was cheap)

  Which one?

----------


## Bros

> Which one?

  This one DMR-HWT260 Blu-ray Recorders - Panasonic New Zealand

----------


## r3nov8or

You don't have a ...  

> Choice

   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This one DMR-HWT260 Blu-ray Recorders - Panasonic New Zealand

  
Dunno mate....should be ok....the Panasonic ones were all front & center in all the stores we went to...pretty sure we saw that one as well.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The one we got was down from $749 to $498 BTW

----------


## Bros

See it has the same crappy arrangement when recording to a portable Hard drive. You have to format it to the Panasonic recorder and can't use it elsewhere.

----------


## r3nov8or

> See it has the same crappy arrangement when recording to a portable Hard drive. You have to format it to the Panasonic recorder and can't use it elsewhere.

  That's another case of a responsible major player complying with DRM rules etc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> See it has the same crappy arrangement when recording to a portable Hard drive. You have to format it to the Panasonic recorder and can't use it elsewhere.

  Meh
That's not an issue for us.
Anything recorded from TV will be saved on the built in HDD and viewed at home. 
Other than than it'll be used mostly for iView, SBS o/d and YouTube.
Probably get Netflix in the future though.  
And as r3no said, the formats are there for a reason.
Even though we think anything should be in the public domain and free to use once it's been screened on "free to air"...well...it's not   :Wink:   
Suppose you could go retro and use VHS for your portable entertainment   :Rofl5:   
(Aren't you a sparky anyway.....set up an inverter and take the Panasonic with ya in the caravan/RV/whatever you're doing....?)

----------


## Bros

> And as r3no said, the formats are there for a reason.
> Even though we think anything should be in the public domain and free to use once it's been screened on "free to air"...well...it's not

  Well you can play it again on a compatible Panasonic player, I'm sure if I looked someone would have found a work around, I haven't bothered looking.    

> Suppose you could go retro and use VHS for your portable entertainment

  Stopped making them    

> (Aren't you a sparky anyway.....set up an inverter and take the Panasonic with ya in the caravan/RV/whatever you're doing....?)

  Not worth the effort as I can get sat TV

----------


## FrodoOne

I find it quite sad that some of these "threads" can degenerate into arguments with persons pushing their various points of view.
At #8 I posted certain "recommendations" and at #37 I stated a point of view which I have. 
I use, in two homes, several recorders (including a similar Panasonic) plus several Beyonwiz recorders and Chrome Cast devices - all of which makes me happy. 
I can 'record' and delay for review most programs for which I have an interest.  While any of these programs may be "put out" at a certain time by the provider, I feel no particular constraint in delaying my viewing of these presentations.
Should I wish to delay the viewing and re-viewing of these items multiple times for an indefinite period, I feel no compunction whatsoever. 
It is completely contrary to my thinking that it may be "not worth the effort" to record something because it may (possibly) be got on demand at some future time by any particular technology. 
However, each to his/her own.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Who's arguing?    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had some visitors with kids last night. 
The new device came in handy and once they had found the kids section in iView we left them to fight over the remote and which episode of Peppa Pig to watch.     :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Hi FrodoOne 
No one is arguing, and while I'm here, your overuse of apostrophes and inverted commas for words and phrases which are in everyday use in the 21st Century make your posts just a little bit annoying to read.  
Edit: IMHO 
Happy holidays

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wonder if chalky got it sorted out in the end....?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

So the app works, but have you subscribed yet?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So the app works, but have you subscribed yet?

  
Doing the free trial month. 
Quite interesting and random selection of movies/shows available....
Just finished catching up on season 6 of Archer.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I found the cable you need!
If this doesn't fix it, nothing will.       :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Haha, I wonder if someone is googling that cable right now. 
I am still thinking about giving foxtel the flick ($120) and buy a new tv and relocate the modem in order to get netflix to work ... mm ... my daughter has it (upstairs) because she is closer to the modem and her tv is smarter than mine  :Smilie: 
But then I'll lose the news channels and discovery ... mm ... May be I can get a small cheap package with foxtel with what I want? They are not very smart the foxtel guys, asked them to replace my ancient box I had since they came into existence and they said no, or pay $150 for a qbox. not very good customer service in my book.  
Sorry for the deviation from the standard topic Frodo, I also have a question about what chemicals everyone uses in their spa. I am using lithium chloride but would like to use something more environmentally friendly ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Our two Tivo PVRs are on their last legs, they are cutting off the guide service in October so I'm looking at a PVR with streaming box. Apparently Fetch TV is a good one. Several tuners with recording, Netflix etc, Catchup TV for most channels, get a smaller box for netwroking around the house and watching any recording on another box. Any users out there?

----------


## r3nov8or

Not a user, but I've seen current/active Tivo subscribers can get $100 off a Fetch Mighty at Harvey Norman

----------


## r3nov8or

> ....
> Sorry for the deviation from the standard topic Frodo, I also have a question about what chemicals everyone uses in their spa. I am using lithium chloride but would like to use something more environmentally friendly ...

   I use lithium chloride after each use, and a weekly dose if spa not used every week, to supplement ozone sanitation. Happy with it. But even I think you gotta start a new thread, unless you watch Netflix in your spa on your 6yo TV.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Absolutely, watch tv in the spa, and by the way, need to spray for spiders around the spa what can I use for that?  ... nee only kidding ... Fetch TV ... is that the one with Optus? Don't bother it is terrible, works half of the time if you are lucky, I gave the lot back even when it was free.

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Not a user, but I've seen current/active Tivo subscribers can get $100 off a Fetch Mighty at Harvey Norman

  Perhaps not surprisingly it is why I ask  :Smilie:  We aren't into streaming (yet), having a FTA box which records is what works for us - we don't like paying for content so catch up TV could be good too to start with streaming, especially until we get NBN (not holding my breath)

----------


## chalkyt

Just noticed that this has all burst into life again... the hot weather over January and February must have put everyone to sleep. 
Yes, Platypus Gardens, I did get it all sorted out. Picked up the Panasonic PVR and it works well, although a lightning strike just before New Year's Eve caused it and other stuff to play up (it didn't do one of next door's sheep or the tree it was sheltering under much good, though!).  
I usually don't get sucked into the "extended warranty" lurks that the retailers offer, but given that PVRs can be a bit prone to problems, I did this time... something like $60 for an extra three years plus the Good Guys "concierge" support if anything goes wrong. 
I'll be blowed... I actually used it. Got on to someone who knew what they were talking about and was able to sort out the problem by resetting some stuff that was buried deep down in some obscure directories that the owner's manual doesn't tell you about. BTW Panasonic were no help at all, so once again full marks to the Good Guys.

----------

